

Google acquires slicklogin - jdkanani
http://www.slicklogin.com/index.html

======
nagriar
[http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2014/02/17/google-login-
change...](http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2014/02/17/google-login-change-after-
slicklogin-buyout/)

This auth system seems interesting.

